# PR landing



## 776403086 (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if a PR status is granted, and you are not currently living in Singapore, how long do you have to land in Singapore? 2 months, 3 months? Thanks!


----------



## 776403086 (Mar 30, 2013)

*website?*

BBCWatcher,

Thank you very much for getting back to me. I tried to search for information online, but no luck. Can you point me to some websites that I can do some further research in regards to PR policies, procedures, etc. Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher: SMC was handling Landed PR, and they have revised the terms.

Upon approval, the IPA will state within how long you need to clear the paperworks.

Last, it was revised to 6 months. So do take a look at the IPA !!!

776403086: are you a Canadian ?


----------



## 776403086 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes I am canadian. Does it mean you have 6 months to move your family and physically in Singapore? or does it mean you have to land and clear all paper work in 6 months? Any idea how long it takes to clear paper work? Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

paperwork is a breeze. Have you got the IPA / approval letter ? do read the instructions

Based on your approval, you may need to find a job before you can collect your card. Or you can pick up the card and works and not fret much


----------

